# wine filter



## frankr3 (Jun 22, 2009)

any suggestions on a 6 plate stainless steel wine filter? I want something better than buon vino. looking for Greco or Grifo filter, but hard to buy in the usa. Thanks


----------



## Wade E (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey frank, dont know much about that filter aut if you are really going big time theres this. Oops, looks like you have to wait awhile.
<t></t><table id="products" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><t><tr><td align="default" width="2%"><div align="center">8190 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">




</td>
<td width="20%">

Marchisio 10 Pad Filter With Pump


Does not qualify for discounts!</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$1,299.99</td>
<td width="2%">
</td></tr></t></table>


----------



## Jeff D (Jun 23, 2009)

Frank, are you going to filter large quantities? We use a 10 plate at the winery, it takes two gallon to load the plates. WhatIm getting at is the larger the filter the more waste you have. If we are doing a barrel or less of something the Supper Jet is used.


Jeff


----------



## frankr3 (Jun 23, 2009)

I make about 120 gallons a year - most of it in the fall plus some chilean - all from grapes
thanks for the response


----------



## frankr3 (Jun 23, 2009)

I am crazy, but not 1300 dollars worth. I have seen good stainless filters for $400- 800. Someone out there must know about Greco or Grifo


----------



## Wade E (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.salvatoregreco.com/filters.html


----------

